# Songs of Schubert



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Dear Members, can you point me to an introduction of some of his early song works? I was always amazed by Schuman’s productivity in 1840, but reading of Schubert’s prodigious output have to second guess that amazement... conductor soloist if you don’t mind. Appreciate you all!


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, the EARLY songs can even include some of the lowest opus numbers … such as "Erlkonig" and "Gretchen am Spinnrade", and maybe, even the cycle - "Die Schone Mullerin". Would you want some, specific, SINGERS … of these, and/or others?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm also interested in this topic. Not necessarily early songs, but who is busy singing Schubert songs these days?


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm also interested in this topic. Not necessarily early songs, but who is busy singing Schubert songs these days?


I'm not up to date but I have noticed these two:

Benjamin Appl, German baritone, who specialises in Lieder:






Anna Prohaska, Austrian soprano, who seems capable of singing anything, including Lieder:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm also interested in this topic. Not necessarily early songs, but who is busy singing Schubert songs these days?


There are so many Marvelous baritones recording and performing Schubert. You are also extremely lucky that several of these extraordinary performances and recordings have been uploaded to YouTube.

I will post a few links but just search for Matthias Goerne (the man on the right in my avatar)--his interpretations are my personal favorites; Christian Gerhaher (the man on the left in my avatar--less of his recordings on YouTube); Gerald Finley (my previous avatar, but I don't expect you to remember that. 

In general for past and present singers, subscribe to Operaliedergreats on YouTube. S/he keeps uploading fabulous music, and s/he definitely wants you to compare singers and performances.

(With orchestral arrangement my favorite YouTube video of all time):











Gerhaher:






We can only post three videos in one post. Finley doesn't have any full performances on YouTube as far as I am aware, but there are wonderful teasers. Just search for his name, and if you haven't heard him sing anything at all. I'll post my playlist in the following post.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Gerald Finley, singing this, that and a bit of the other.... He is extraordinarily versatile.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-c2xKNbkMkOlZx26zSXxZZVVAjvvSFex


----------



## Schwammerl (Apr 4, 2020)

As a lover of Schubert's songs, I took this as an interesting challenge! I got a list of his songs in order of date of composition and went through them from the earliest, selecting ones I knew and loved, and ending arbitrarily at the end of 1816, when he was 19 and had composed about half of his total output of something like 650 songs. I ended up with only 21 songs, a number which reflects my ignorance of this massive literature. But some of the ones I have selected rank amongst the greatest he wrote e.g. Gretchen am Spinnrade and Erlkönig.

Others feel free to add...

There are plenty of good or even great recordings of these available...enjoy!

D 118 "Gretchen am Spinnrade"
D 120 "Trost in Tränen"
D 121 "Schäfers Klagelied"
D 138 "Rastlose Liebe"
D 192 "Der Jüngling am Bache"
D 193 "An den Mond"
D 216 "Meeres Stille"
D 224 "Wandrers Nachtlied"
D 226 "Erster Verlust"
D 300 "Der Jüngling an der Quelle"
D 310 "Sehnsucht"
D 321 "Mignon"
D 325 "Harfenspieler"
D 328 "Erlkönig"
D 361 "Am Bach im Frühling"
D 389 "Des Mädchens Klage"
D 396 "Gruppe aus dem Tartarus"
D 469 "Mignon
D 414 "Geist der Liebe"
D 457 "An die untergehende Sonne"
D 489 "Der Wanderer"


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Schwammerl said:


> As a lover of Schubert's songs, I took this as an interesting challenge! I got a list of his songs in order of date of composition and went through them from the earliest, selecting ones I knew and loved, and ending arbitrarily at the end of 1816, when he was 19 and had composed about half of his total output of something like 650 songs. I ended up with only 21 songs, a number which reflects my ignorance of this massive literature. But some of the ones I have selected rank amongst the greatest he wrote e.g. Gretchen am Spinnrade and Erlkönig.
> 
> Others feel free to add...
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information, hope you stick around.


----------

